# On the off chance - Lecce and surrounds



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

OK I know the tail end of Italy (smack in the middle of the "heel") isn't going to be 3rd Wave Hipster territory......

But does anyone have any recommendations for the area?

I must be honest "When in Rome" (figuratively) I tend to stick to espresso WITH some sugar unless the place looks like it would know what a flat white was...........

i.e. When in Lisbon recently the "traditional" espresso in some places was perfectly good at being traditional espresso (and there were a few more "avant garde" places for V60/Chemex/flat white...)


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Are you a member of the Third Wave Wichteln FB group? If you are you could post the question there or email Rubens Gardelli and ask him.


----------

